# Tiny fish in my Aquarium???



## FJvamp (Jun 26, 2009)

I woke up this morning, open my aquarium lights and i saw this really tiny fish looking swimming around my fish tank.. I have no idea how it got there, and i dont have any fish in my aquarium exapt an fire eel. is it posibble that it was in the fire eel bag when i got it from my LFS?

I will uploaded a video since I had a hard time trying to take a photo of it, its not a clear video but you can tell that theres something swimming in there.


----------



## Alpo (Jun 13, 2009)

?video?


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah...it says "Video has been Removed by User"


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

i removed the non functioning video, user please repost if you would like,


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Could be a fry that snuck in. Unless you catch it and save it...it won't be there long with the eel. 

On a side note...and hope you don't mind me mentioning it. I couldn't help but notice in your sig that you have a ray in a 60g. Don't mind me saying, but that's not gonna work.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

how big does an aquarium have to be for a ray...just wondering


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 30, 2009)

jrodriguez said:


> how big does an aquarium have to be for a ray...just wondering


depends. smallest Ray is the "Teacup" group, which needs at least a 4'x4' (wide/long)

larger rays need more like 6'x6'


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrodriguez said:


> how big does an aquarium have to be for a ray...just wondering



Bare minimum for a ray (depending on species) is 6x2x2. Wider footprints are preferred. Clear or sand bottom...sand is much preferred as they love hide. Overfiltering extremely advised as the water has to be pristine.

I'm looking to build a 10' plywood tank soon for rays. My favorite aquatic species. *Glasses*

Have you posted pics of your tanks? I see you have an octo too! sweetness!


----------

